# Recherche une ancienne version de Skype pour OS 10.5.8



## Magnificent_8th (2 Juin 2013)

Bonjour !



Vieuxbie ailleurs, Newbie ici, me voici donc à solliciter votre aide dans l'environnement mac ...


Mes beaux-parents disposent d'un mac sous 10.5.8 et de Skype version 2.8.0.866.

Depuis quelques semaines : la vidéo ne fonctionne plus : impossible pour eux de voir leurs contacts (nous sommes sous mac, Iphone, Windows - je sais c'est mal - ou Ipad : vidéo toujours ko). Le son en revanche fonctionne.

A priori, la caméra isight intégré à l'ordinateur (un fixe) fonctionne : elle est bien reconnue, y compris dans les paramètres de Skype. Aucune autre cam' présente sur le poste.

En regardant la dernière version de Skype disponible : celle-ci n'est plus compatible avec l'OS du poste.

J'ai recherché un peu partout une version 5.8 de Skype qui devrait, selon mes recherches, être compatible avec la version de l'OS et pourrait régler ce problème : sans succès.

J'ai donc une double question.

1 - Avez-vous une idée sur la cause possible de ce problème ?

2 - Sauriez-vous où je pourrais trouver des versions antérieures de Skype, singulièrement la 5.8 qui était renseigné l'année dernière comme compatible avec Mac OS X.5.8 ?


Merci pour les possibles !



AnT, de chez Smith en face
xxxx


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2013)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

Voir ici : http://www.oldapps.com/mac/skype.php?old_skype=9926


----------



## Magnificent_8th (2 Juin 2013)

Un très grand merci à vous ! La montée en version a résolu le problème ...

Je place le fil de discussion en "résolu", si j'en ai les droits.


En espérant également que cela servira à d'autres personnes.

Cordialement,

AnToine


----------

